# Mountainbike am Deich



## LeHi (30. April 2018)

Moin. Ich bin neu hier.
Möchte mir gern ein neues Rad kaufen .
Fahre z Zt mit dem Mountainbike meines Sohnes.
Dünen und Deich.
In der Türkei auch mal etwas bergiger.
Bin gespannt auf Austausch.


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Mai 2018)

Sehr schön ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. Mai 2018)

Kann sehr schön sein:

















@LeHi : Es ist schwer mit Deinen spärlichen Infos Dir ein Rad zu empfehlen.
Fährst Du viel am Strand/Dünen im Sand, dann kommst Du wohl kaum um ein Fatbike rum.
Wenn eher so wie auf den Bildern, dann dürfte ein Allround-Hardtail genügen.
Und in der Türkei, was dort? Trails? Steine, verblockt? oder nur Wege?


----------



## LeHi (1. Mai 2018)

Hi du Cappuccinobikerin. Ich fahre schon immer total gern Rad. Als Jugendliche habe ich mein Rennrad geliebt. Und ich fahre immer mit dem Citybike zur Arbeit.
Mein Freund hat sich ein Specialized Epic Pro gekauft. Ich fahre das ganz einfache Mountainbike von Specialized Pitch. In M
Federgabel vorn.
Hier bei uns neuerdings den Deich hoch und runter bisschen durch die Heide-Wald-Dünen-Landschaft.
In der Türkei sind wir viel Staße gefahren und auch mal 800 hm , aber downhill bin ich ein echter Sch....hase und auch wenn es auf der Strasse so krass bergab geht. Aber Trail macht Spaß. Bin eben der totale Anfänger, aber sportlich. Hab jahrelang viel Springreiten gemacht und sportlich alles ausprobiert, aber laufen macht nicht mehr so viel Spaß. Bin Physio. 172 groß und 64 kg.
Hilft das?
Aber was ich gemerkt habe, wenn mal downhill, dann ist nur die Federgabel vorn echt doof. Das ganze Rad klappert....
Bin dankbar über Antwort.
Hab mal vor zu unserem Radklaus zu fahren. Der verkauft Specialized. Oder eine Cube?
Bei uns ist es echt flach und immer krass windig.
 Nordische Grüße von LeHi


----------



## scylla (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Forum LeHi 

Wenn du viel auf Dünen und Sand unterwegs bist, wäre vielleicht ein Plus-Bike (also ein Mtb mit semi-dicken Reifen um die 2,8-3 Zoll) eine Überlegung wert. Auf weichem sandigem Untergrund sind breitere Reifen sehr vorteilhaft weil du nicht so einsinkst und daher einfacher die Spur halten kannst und das ganze auch viel weniger anstrengend wird. Ein Fat-Bike (also ein Rad mit ganz dicken Reifen über 4 Zoll) schränkt hingegen schon eher ein, unter anderem weil die Kurbeln sehr breit sein müssen was bei manchen Leuten zu Knieproblemen führt, und auch weil es wenige Reifen dafür gibt, die extrem teuer sind, und der Transport auf einem Auto-Heckträger oder in einer Flug-Transporttasche (wenn du dein Rad mit in die Türkei nehmen willst) kompliziert werden kann.

Ob Fully (mit Heckfederung) oder Hardtail (ohne Heckfederung) ist Geschmackssache. Für deinen angepeilten Einsatzbereich wäre ein Fully nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber wenn du dich auf einem vollgefederten Rad wohler fühlst, dann nimm ruhig ein Fully.
Du musst da einfach ausprobieren. Falls es tatsächlich ein Plus-Bike werden sollte, nehmen die dicken Reifen auch schon viele Unebenheiten weg und spenden Komfort, und moderne Schaltungen klappern auch nicht mehr so dank Schaltwerksdämpfung und Einfach-Kettenblättern.

Allgemein ist für den Anfang wohl am wichtigsten, dass einfach die Sitzposition und Geometrie des Bikes passt und du dich darauf wohl fühlst. Alles weitere kommt dann mit der Fahrpraxis, und mit der Zeit wirst du dann auch merken, was dir persönlich am wichtigsten an dem Rad ist und in welche Richtung des Mountainbikens du dich entwickeln willst. Bei den meisten Leuten die dabei bleiben ist das erste Rad sowieso mitnichten das letzte 
Also gilt: Probefahren, Probefahren, Probefahren. Ruhig alles mögliche, was dir unter die Finger kommt. Einfach mal die Händler in der Umgebung abklappern und unterschiedliche Räder anschauen und mal eine Runde darauf fahren. Ich würde mich da nicht auf einen Hersteller festlegen. Wenn man nicht das allerbilligste Baumarkt-Rad kauft bekommt man heutzutage eigentlich von keiner Marke Schrott (mindestens 1000€ musst du für ein ordentliches Hardtail einkalkulieren, für ein Fully mindestens 1500€).
Bei deiner Größe solltest du kein Problem haben was bei den gängigen Modellen und Größen zu finden. Größe S oder M sollte je nach Modell und Geometrie passen. Achte darauf, dass du mit flach aufgestellten Füßen bequem über dem Oberrohr stehen kannst ohne anzustoßen, und dass die Sattelstütze in der für dich passenden Einstellung mindestens 15cm, lieber mehr, ausgezogen ist. Die Möglichkeit den Sattel ausreichend weit versenken zu können (ggf mit einer Variostütze) und aus dem Weg zu schaffen wird dir beim Bergabfahren und auf Trails viel Sicherheit verschaffen.

Für den Anfang wäre auch ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs nicht verkehrt, um schneller rein zu kommen und Sicherheit auf dem Bike zu gewinnen. Dort wird dir dann meistens die Lenkzentrale erst mal richtig eingestellt, und du lernst die richtige Position auf dem Bike und die richtige Bremstechnik, was dann beim Bergabfahren sehr wichtig ist um sich sicher zu fühlen und die Angst zu verlieren.


----------



## LeHi (3. Mai 2018)

Hi Scylla, danke für die sehr ausführliche Nachricht.
Gestern war ich dann bei dem Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens und habe mehrere Bikes ausprobiert. Lustigerweise auch eines mit den dicken ( nicht die ganz dicken...)Reifen und Einfach-Kettenblatt. Das fühlte sich schon echt richtig gut an. Zudem hatte es auch den absenkbaren Sattel.,..Cool ;-)
Morgen darf ich mir sein E - Fully ausleihen und kann dann am We mal losstrampeln. Das ist auch für meine Größe geeignet.
Bin gespannt....
Werde mal berichten.


----------

